#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Первая электронная книга ЧННР уже в продаже

## Артем Тараненко

Дорогая Ваджрная Семья,

Мы очень счастливы сообщить, что вышла первая электронная книга Издательства Шанг Шунг: Longchenpa’s Advice from the Heart Чогьяла Намкая Норбу. Вы можете приобрести ее в: 
интернет-магазине Amazon США:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005MGEP9Y
Интернет-магазине Amazon Великобритания:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005MGEP9Y
Для германо-говорящих стран:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B005MGEP9Y

Пожалуйста учтите, что для того, чтобы читать электронные книги Kindle Вам необходимо:
•    Kindle reader
•    iPad
•    Компьютер (PC или Mac)
•    смартфон (iPhone, Android, Blackberry, Windows Mobile)
•    или любое устройство с браузером

Информация о платформе Kindle здесь:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/kindle/kcp

Мы планируем выпустить все наши книги в электронном формате (в том числе и для других платформ) в ближайшем будущем.
Пожалуйста распространите эту информацию среди своих друзей и всех, кто может быть заинтересован.
Если у Вас есть какие-либо предложения, пишите нам.

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Команда издательства Шанг Шунг
http://www.shangshungpublications.org/﻿

----------

Вова Л. (14.09.2011), Тант (13.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.09.2011)

----------


## ullu

Урааааааа! )))

----------


## Вова Л.

А почему цены не видно?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Амазоновский магазин показывает цену только тем, кому можно купить книгу, а значит, нужно заходить из Германии, Великобритании или США.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Амазоновский магазин показывает цену только тем, кому можно купить книгу, а значит, нужно заходить из Германии, Великобритании или США.


Удобно...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Не понял чего там не видно. 11.99 долл, 7.08 фунтов или 8.08 евро

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.09.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Не понял чего там не видно. 11.99 долл, 7.08 фунтов или 8.08 евро


Странно, а у меня пишет: Pricing information not available.

Но вцелом начинание хорошее, очень поддерживаю!

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Странно. Может надо зарегистрироваться? Ты по всем трем ссылкам заходил?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.09.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

Да, похоже, проблема с залогиниванием была. А этот киндл в другие форматы перевести можно, чтобы потом читать на е-ридере, а то с пс не удобно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А попробуй тут чего-нибудь купить. Как оно себя ведет? Рассматривается в качестве варианта

----------


## PampKin Head

> А попробуй тут чего-нибудь купить. Как оно себя ведет? Рассматривается в качестве варианта


Более приятно себя ведет (чем в софтовом kindle), у меня book simple touch от Barnes & noble.

Собственно, зачем рассматривать в качестве варианта?  Надо просто продавать на обеих площадках.

Только цену поставить 9.9$. На объеме получите больше, чем жадные дети, продающие электронную копию по цене бумажного экземпляра.

P.s. Кстати, nook touch вполне себе бюджетный ридер на андроиде с e-ink Perl и инфракрасным тачскрином как у Sony-650 (покупать, конечно же, с доставкой из штатов). рутишь и ставишь coolreader/nomad/ezpdf/vudroid, прикручиваешь кучу словарей с fora и colordict. 

+ nook color вполне себе бюджетный планшет. с альтернативными андроид прошивками аля cyanogen & honeycomb. 

И все это по дефолту привязано к магазину Barnes & Noble.




P.S.S. Был бы у Nook Touch bluetooth - цены бы не было это девайсу на андроиде с таким экраном.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Встречное предложение: а почему бы не начать продавать электронные версии как английских версий, так и русских переводов и на litres.ru? Вполне себе сервис, удобен. Сразу куча форматов под все варианты чтения.

Стопудово, давно пора туда хотя бы давнишние книги положить, которых и так полон весь инет (например, «Кристалл и Путь Света»). Будет как вариант пожертвования, или очистки кармы за пользование пиратской копии! (хотя по любому все хоть раз покупали бумажную версию, т.е. имеют право и на ее электронную копию).

----------

Вова Л. (16.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Встречное предложение


Дим, тебе почту Артура дать, или сам в рассылке найдешь?  :Smilie:  Про русскоязычные версии сейчас идет разговор, но для этого нужен оперативно отвечающий русский Шанг Шунг, а это не так просто  :Smilie:  Но предварительное добро попробовать потестить пару-тройку книг и посмотреть, что из этого получится уже получено.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дим, тебе почту Артура дать, или сам в рассылке найдешь?  Про русскоязычные версии сейчас идет разговор, но для этого нужен оперативно отвечающий русский Шанг Шунг, а это не так просто  Но предварительное добро попробовать потестить пару-тройку книг и посмотреть, что из этого получится уже получено.


Ты предлагаешь мне повыступать от российского ШШ? 

Давай тестить...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Не, ты вроде как проявлял кипучую энергию по части распространения электронных книг и. я так понимаю, в этом у тебя познания куда больше моих. Потому если у тебя есть идеи, то лучше их обсуждать с Артуром и ИШШ напрямую. Хватит мне и незаслуженного погоняла IT-гуру  :Smilie:  глядишь, и реально что-то хорошее образуется.

Насчет российского ИШШ - с ним надо и общаться. Добро из центра получено на тестовые испытания  :Smilie:  Я только радостно информую, аки слог самозвучащий, что процесс пошел.   :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Хм... Насколько я понимаю, ты же добро получил. 

Несколько я еще понимаю, там вопрос договоров с соответствующими площадками, которые ведут те, у кого реквизиты, счета и копирайт. Чем мы то можем помочь в этом вопросе?

----------


## Eternal Jew

(немного не по теме) 

Вспомнилось недавно прозвучавшее дивной красоты высказывание на моем форуме техподдержки:




> iPad - это как сифилис в колхозе: сначала у председателя, потом у всех остальных.

----------

Вова Л. (16.09.2011), Денис Евгеньев (16.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Эммм... Я информационный ресурс, а не ответственные лица  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Прикупил на амазоне 

 

Nook Color, Kindle

----------

Артем Тараненко (16.09.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

На андроид (телефоны, планшеты и ебуки) системах читается с амазона вот этим софтом https://market.android.com/details?i...search_resultr

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, это вторая книга... Первая электронная http://www.amazon.com/Self-Liberatio...6175021&sr=1-1

----------


## PampKin Head

Ха, ха! Купленные на амазоне электронные книги можно давать почитать http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/custom...deId=200549320




> E*ligible Kindle books can be loaned once for a period of 14 days*. The borrower does not need to own a Kindle -- Kindle books can also be read using our free Kindle reading applications for PC, Mac, iPad, iPhone, BlackBerry, and Android devices. Not all books are lendable -- it is up to the publisher or rights holder to determine which titles are eligible for lending. The lender will not be able to read the book during the loan period.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Кстати, это вторая книга... Первая электронная http://www.amazon.com/Self-Liberatio...6175021&sr=1-1


Там предисловие Ринпоче. 1-я на самом деле эта



Но копирайт Сноу Лайона, потому все-таки 1-я электронная книга ИШШ, та, что обозначена в теме.

Ну и самая радостная весть - через 3-4 недели электронные книги ИШШ станут доступны для прорекламированного Димой Barnes&Noble

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2011)

----------

